# sup playboys



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

yo what up my boiz, this is da pimpmasta hizzelf, and he up in this crib fa sho!!


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

you dogz gonn hit cha boi up o what??¿


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Who the hell are you? Me and Fizz Dog run this hood wigga.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

welcome


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Filo said:


> Who the hell are you? My and Fizz Dog run this hood wigga.
> [snapback]877333[/snapback]​


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

jheeaaah, i holla back atcha fooz


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol sup...BOYYEEE hahahah i love this guy


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

who it is? o_0 ;|.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

who is this wigga? does he bang? West Side Represent!


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

What up playa........


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wat it is son ...haha ...dont nod ur head dumbo the elephant (fresh)


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

damn boiz i gostsa givez all yall da props on holla'in back
howeva i'z playin da midwest coast, reckanize


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

this guy needs a custom member title









*#1 *******


----------



## RoBinHack (Jan 20, 2005)

Pak yu


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what is up my homie g


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

mr.freez said:


> what is up my homie g
> [snapback]877371[/snapback]​


whaz crackin pimp??
whazdat fool talkin bout wit da pak tu, or sum sh*t??


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol seriously tho...wut are u im betting big bux ur azn


----------



## RoBinHack (Jan 20, 2005)

macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:


> whaz crackin pimp??
> whazdat fool talkin bout wit da pak tu, or sum sh*t??
> [snapback]877385[/snapback]​


Me chinese. Ai bang yo hed hir.


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> lol seriously tho...wut are u im betting big bux ur azn
> [snapback]877392[/snapback]​


well, im actually white... i thought it was blatant


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dunt trizzle, mah nizzel. We give much pro'ohz stra8 frum da heartz of real padnah playahz. Snatch up some yak, 8-ball, or even Cisco's if you cant fade the magic potion. So chill out and marinate in the lounge, Ill hollahz at cha or spit back if you have any drama.









You cant ryde.. if you aiint frum the....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea homie wut up dun not many ppl be showing u some luv...da f*ck is up with that playa...1 luv...get high ...hos up g's down...f*ck da po po's...and yea...im out

hahahahaha


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:


> damn boiz i gostsa givez all yall da props on holla'in back
> howeva i'z playin da midwest coast, reckanize
> [snapback]877352[/snapback]​


did you just say "midwest coast"?! What the f*ck is the midwest coast?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> did you just say "midwest coast"?! What the f*ck is the midwest coast?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its either one of these guys...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Umm welcome to the site.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:


> damn boiz i gostsa givez all yall da props on holla'in back
> howeva i'z playin da midwest coast, reckanize
> [snapback]877352[/snapback]​


The Midwest Coast? Then why haven't I heard of ya playa?! I pwn lake michigan baby, so step off my sh*t!! Represent!

peace out, holla


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

wigga? we call them Jafakans (pronounced JA-FAKE-ANS.....fake jamaicans)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> did you just say "midwest coast"?! What the f*ck is the midwest coast?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously you never visited the beautiful Utah coastline


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Welcome.

And talk normal you fake gangster!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

YAWN it is getting old people. the funny thing to me is he must have really had to think hard to put what he says to typing. lol let me guess dude u r from the burbs.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Obviously you never visited the beautiful Utah coastline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the closest thing to an actual "coast" around me is Lake Superior, the biggest freshwater lake in the friggin world!! I think im gonna start saying im from the midwest coast too..then i can be cool and a gangster like him.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

wow, someone opened a separate account just to make fun of k-fizzly


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> wow, someone opened a separate account just to make fun of k-fizzly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is BSU? A college?

Boston State University is where this dude hails. Represent.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> the closest thing to an actual "coast" around me is Lake Superior, the biggest freshwater lake in the friggin world!! I think im gonna start saying im from the midwest coast too..then i can be cool and a gangster like him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to reduce your vocabulary by 75% and add "izzle" to each word - otherwise the real e-thugs will notice


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> what is BSU? A college?
> 
> Boston State University is where this dude hails. Represent.
> [snapback]877680[/snapback]​


maybe Ball State... in which case I know who did it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Its either one of these guys...
> [snapback]877425[/snapback]​


omg lol, ive seen those 3 white boys on cardomain before. hahah they think they are pimps.


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

<=== chinese, canadian, singaporean kid from MIchigan has no f*cking idea what your talkign about. And i spend a lot of time in detroit.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> the closest thing to an actual "coast" around me is Lake Superior, the biggest freshwater lake in the friggin world!! I think im gonna start saying im from the midwest coast too..then i can be cool and a gangster like him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt it lake victoria...and jewelz nope ur done


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> isnt it lake victoria...and jewelz nope ur done
> [snapback]877816[/snapback]​


nope, it looks like Superior is.

click here

edit: forgot to add, this thread kicks ass.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> isnt it lake victoria...and jewelz nope ur done
> [snapback]877816[/snapback]​


why arnt you in school


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thanx learned something new...today is the end of the semester...no school...and yesterday no school either cuz i dont have 5th and 6th period...just 0-4


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hey cool, i remember when I used to ditch lmao, skipped like 50 days of school this past year.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> hey cool, i remember when I used to ditch lmao, skipped like 50 days of school this past year.
> [snapback]877835[/snapback]​


28 yrs old what school were you in this past year ? Going for your BS in BS ?









oh, I am sorry you must've been completing your pHD work


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> 28 yrs old what school were you in this past year ? Going for your BS in BS ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


working on my second pHD just to let you know


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> working on my second pHD just to let you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, man, they got some stringent education requirements for Motel 6 clerks nowadays


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol why u guys always attacking each other...its okay filo dont cry


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Wow, man, they got some stringent education requirements for Motel 6 clerks nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















this is just getting better and better


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> maybe Ball State... in which case I know who did it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be Ball State U........wasnt me tho im on comcast and I was right here at my apartment getting drunk last night about the time that person signed up. Im always babbling about p-fury to my friends so maybe one of em got the idea to do that.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Wow, man, they got some stringent education requirements for Motel 6 clerks nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the words of my Russian friend's father.

"At least I have job."


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Hah, Ball State... Haven't been there in a while. The whole 'incident' last year has kept me away.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Hah, Ball State... Haven't been there in a while. The whole 'incident' last year has kept me away.
> [snapback]877880[/snapback]​


Yea that "incident" completly fucked up a great party school.







Its getting back to somewhat normal again now. As long as no one gets shot, and the police can restrain from killing anyone we should be fine.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut happened in the incident?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Dunno, but there was an incident at chico state the other day...kid died from too much water...aka hazing...aka water torture


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wut happened in the incident?
> [snapback]877892[/snapback]​


There were actaully 2 incidents. One of them some kid was stumbling around drunk in someones yard. A rookie cop shows up gets spooked and empties a clip in him. The second one was, some guy gives these other 2 guys a ride home from a party. Half way home they pull a gun on him and rob him, then shoot him in the head after taking 2 dollars off him.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/4164468/detail.html


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

That's pretty fucked up about the fraternity death. I'm proud to say that we have no hazing here at mine. 
But as far as Ball State goes - both of those incidents were horrible. Very, very tragic. The one I normally think of is the one with the rookie cop. Whhhhy does sh*t like that have to happen


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Whats up Fa-Suga-Dale ....Keep it Pimp'in Crizzle


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

ok would someone be so kind to translate what the f*ck was all said earlier? too many words with "Z's" for me to understand, must be because i'm from the eastcoast


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> That's pretty fucked up about the fraternity death. I'm proud to say that we have no hazing here at mine.
> But as far as Ball State goes - both of those incidents were horrible. Very, very tragic. The one I normally think of is the one with the rookie cop. Whhhhy does sh*t like that have to happen
> 
> 
> ...


it sux more how someone would kill someone for 2 bux


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> it sux more how someone would kill someone for 2 bux
> [snapback]878004[/snapback]​


Had a cousin that killed a guy who worked at a 7/11 in L.A.
over a bag of those $.99 Fritos.








Did like 5 years in tghe pen, let out, went back to Banging 18th Street.
Probably Still does till this day and hes like 40+ years old.

***edit*** BTW Fizzle, hes an *El Salvadorian*. A Crazy one at that


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

5 years for murder?


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

For chips holy smokes!!









[quote name='Gordeez' date='Feb 4 2005, 06:00 PM']
Had a cousin that killed a guy who worked at a 7/11 in L.A.
over a bag of those $.99 Fritos.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> That's pretty fucked up about the fraternity death. I'm proud to say that we have no hazing here at mine.
> But as far as Ball State goes - both of those incidents were horrible. Very, very tragic. The one I normally think of is the one with the rookie cop. Whhhhy does sh*t like that have to happen
> 
> 
> ...


yea theres some crazy ass el salvadorian/ equadorian gangs in LA


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam foo's whats up in this shiz doke 
and whats up with asian gangsta's
or chiggers


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fo' Shizzle, Ma Nizzle


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

bsu?
bull sh*t university? lol


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

umm
wtf??


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Shut...

The f*ck...

UP!!!

Pac


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> Shut...
> 
> The f*ck...
> 
> ...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

stfu filo, your my bitch, and once your lu's bitch, there aint no way your seeing daylight again









anyways, back door will-i-am representin yo

me and hell-ta-da-raiser run this joint like i smoke it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> stfu filo, your my bitch, and once your lu's bitch, there aint no way your seeing daylight again
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















































im not a f****t.


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> That's pretty fucked up about the fraternity death. I'm proud to say that we have no hazing here at mine.
> But as far as Ball State goes - both of those incidents were horrible. Very, very tragic. The one I normally think of is the one with the rookie cop. Whhhhy does sh*t like that have to happen
> 
> 
> ...


What fraternity are you in Enriqo? Theta Xi here


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK.. this is going nowhere. Closed for now, unless the other mods think otherwise..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

re-opened.


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

damn boiz, 3 pagez worf of replies. yeah, i fa sho hittin you from ball sizzle univizzzle... da capital of da midwest coast. holdin it down


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> 5 years for murder?
> [snapback]878031[/snapback]​














Killduv said:


> For chips holy smokes!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^ see the quote code dont work sometimes.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

+1


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Wasup man.... in Cali u got gangbangers of ALL colors

exept that asian gang bangers arent as ruthless as some MEXICAN/BLK gangs scince they wouldnt Shoot there OWN COUSIN just becuz 1 is a BLOOD and the other is a CRIP....

in L.A COUNTY jail it dont really matter if u are a blood or a crip if u are BLK u hang with blks if u are LATINO u are chillin with only Latinos and if u are asian u only chill with asians..... etc etc

so actualyl there is MORE unity in JAIL than out here

but its ok...welcome to P-fury and most of these guys are harmless, exept FILO hes sweet Lus bitch and he would glady give up his ass to any who pays for it..... fo sheezey


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> +1
> [snapback]879896[/snapback]​










your not supposed to do that anymore

+1 post


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> ^^ see the quote code dont work sometimes.
> [snapback]879792[/snapback]​





Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> +1
> [snapback]879896[/snapback]​





Death in # said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...


ABB was just making fun of Fido. Fidos is a complete post whore and was just making a remark that was CLEARLY just a +1 post.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> exept that asian gang bangers arent as ruthless as some MEXICAN/BLK gangs scince they wouldnt Shoot there OWN COUSIN just becuz 1 is a BLOOD and the other is a CRIP....
> [snapback]880052[/snapback]​


Funny you mention that.
Had a cousin who shot our other cousin over a Drug deaL.

Thats why im glad we got the hell oughta California.
Crazy Ass Family. 1,000+ Miles away from them jackasses.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^f*cking el salvadorians...i told u


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ see the quote code dont work sometimes.
> ...










fido now thats humor


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ^f*cking el salvadorians...i told u
> [snapback]880224[/snapback]​


Yea, There True El Salvadorians.
They dont get along with Guatemalans all that great.
One was From there and the other a El Salvo.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> exept that asian gang bangers arent as ruthless as some MEXICAN/BLK gangs scince they wouldnt Shoot there OWN COUSIN just becuz 1 is a BLOOD and the other is a CRIP....[snapback]880052[/snapback]​


True that.. but I its not "just" asians, majority would be but not limited to them. Most wont even attend if family members from the other side were gonna be there.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah he must be a real hard gangsta if he's posting on P-Fury cuz ya know all the real gangbangers post on this site!!!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Your trash in my eyes if you try and kill your own family over something as stupid as a drug deal.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Roger said:


> Your trash in my eyes if you try and kill your own family over something as stupid as a drug deal.
> [snapback]880648[/snapback]​











But Im willing to bet you $5 you wont tell them that.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

if im there and its one on one, i'll tell them he's f*cking stupid for shoting his own cousin over something that could of been worked out in a different way, he probably agree, but if he was there with all his friends he would have to try and prove something and would try and fight me and i would end up getting jumped, so your point is?


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

All gangs are about intimidation, none are about pound for pound good old fist figting.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Roger said:


> if im there and its one on one, i'll tell them he's f*cking stupid for shoting his own cousin over something that could of been worked out in a different way, he probably agree, but if he was there with all his friends he would have to try and prove something and would try and fight me and i would end up getting jumped, so your point is?
> [snapback]880670[/snapback]​


My point is you wouldnt tell him sh*t.
My point is he Wont be around a Gang when he shoots you.
My point is you dont say stupid sh*t to stUpid people.








Gangbangers wont agree if you tell them there f*cking stupid for shooting someone. When it comes to Drugs and money...There arent no rules for them.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> re-opened.
> [snapback]879151[/snapback]​


Closed.

You guys talk too much sh*t.


----------

